# Murphy's Family? Anzil pup.



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Yo,

Thought it might be a good place to have maybe a place where people with Murphy's brothers and sisters from lucy and pepè, could keep each other up to date with their progress and put pictures in to see how they develop - especially Murphy's brothers and sisters!

I'm aware of Josie being on here and when we were at Anthony's there was a couple who said they were on here choosing their girl. 

I don't just mean the direct relatives but pups with Pepè as their pops as well. 

Would be interesting to keep in the loop.

Murphy's coming on very well, still not quite nailed the toilet training but defo a big improvement!
He had his 2nd set of injections on Thursday and when Holly asked him to sit for the vet, he did it straight away, the vet was impressed but then He just wee'd all over the vets bed! Ha ha.

He's now 3kg the little chunk!

Anyway, here's some pics at 10.5 weeks.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is adorable! I love the white markings on his face.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute!

There are soooo many puppy's at the minute!

Its cute overload.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a cutie. It would be nice to see all the puppies and watch them grow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi - we actually met Murphy when he was 6 weeks, he is so very sweet. We went to meet Anthony.

We are to get a puppy from Viv & Pepe's litter, they arrived on 8th March so we will be bringing home on the 4th May. Helen who is also on here is getting a girl from the same litter.
I will definetly post pictures of Watson when we have him.
You will have to pass on any tips you have picked up along the way.


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Dunno about tips but we have defo picked up a lot poo! Ha ha


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Watson! That's an amazing name!!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Holly - Sherlock Holmes fan you see

Anymore may have to be Holmes & Moriarty 

Murphy is just gorgeous, roll on 4th May when we pick up from Anthony


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a cat named Watson, he was an absolute gem. Great name!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Well we already know where one of the golden girls is!!!! We kinda have a surrogate pup number 2!! Emmy was returned as the people who got her wernt able to cope, so anthony contacted me to arrange a play date with Murphy (we live close to anthony) and my mum and sister came to meet her and fell in love! So now Murphy has his sister living across the park and a playmate for life xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is a win win win rehoming situation.


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, Emmy is part of our family now, Murph is so much bigger than her though, she still manages to beat him in the wrestling matches though! (the big tart)
Would love to see some of the other litter to see how everyone is progressing!
Here's some pics of them both....


























Murphy also had his first puppy groom this week.....

Before...










After.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh isn't Emmy scrummy?! I love that picture of her all cute on her back.

Murphy looks lovely after his groom  very smooth. How lucky that he gets to play with his sister all the time! X


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

They are both gorgeous. She is the pup my son wanted to bring home, he had his photo taken with her. 
He still wants a puppy that looks like her


----------



## sonkaldebi (Jan 22, 2014)

Well i have been rubbish and not been on the forum much but here is a little update  little pic from last week sleeping and a vid from 2 days ago playing with my sisters dog


----------



## sonkaldebi (Jan 22, 2014)

Forgot to attach the pic and vid haha










http://youtu.be/vt8WqbEG-n8


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Found out how to add vids now....
http://youtu.be/UpClDKTKjzk

http://youtu.be/efsgq6uRBlc

http://youtu.be/y358dNiuPv4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, thought I'd throw up another update on Murphy, he's a little star, still eating his poo though which stops me being able to make eye contact for a couple of hours but other than that he is ace! 

Here's a few pictures....
(Coz that's all anyone really cares about)



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I laughed out loud about the poop thing! I also noticed his face looks a lot like Ozzy so when you have him groomed make sure they don't cut him like an ape.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Getting near to grooming time, he's had a puppy groom, but it was just a tidy up, I would like to keep him long and shaggy but think shorts more practical! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love that he wind the stick war. Seriously that phrase about carrying a big stick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hahahaha I think he has no idea that he is actually quite small, compared to Shelby (the lab) he doesn't care, he's a lion in a mouses body!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Murph had his first bone from the butchers this week, he didn't know whether to eat it or fight it.....

http://youtu.be/BEsqZTfxqZ0


----------



## sonkaldebi (Jan 22, 2014)

Good to see Murphy is doing well  Josie is coming along leaps and bounds as well. We bought a Cockapoo book for my eldest daughter. Anyway we thought the pic on the front looked a lot like Josie but even more like Murphy

What do you think?


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I have this book! My Aunty got it for me just after Murphy was born! It looks EXACTLY like murph! Even got his little white fleck in the nose. Just wish I could get a pic of him like this, he's so hard to photograph a Black poo bet ure the same with Josie! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Few more of murph again, (and Emmy), been the beach for the first time the other day, he's also managed to perfect the "I'm not your friend" eyes
He's now 6kg the beast.
Good to see Josie doing so well as well.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh he does those puppy eyes so well!! X


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Murphy you are beautiful, you look like you're growing so fast and you know just how to work those puppy dog eyes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is another update for those who are still interested! Emmy has changed colour so much! She's now proper ginger!! They still see each other everyday and love each other very much!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Interested??! Hell yes  they are both gorgeous, love the one of Murphy with his duck, butter wouldn't melt! It must be fab having a playmate so close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh it really is! I was painting the fence at the time and he wanted to play! Emmy is getting spade on Wednesday and we have to keep them apart which is guna be difficult! Can't believe they are six months! Doesn't it go sooooo fast! How's your Murphy getting on? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, I hope they won't be apart for too long  our Murphy is fab thanks but still very mardy when I leave him and cries for ages. We're working on it little by little though as we don't want him to get worse. He's grown like crazy, ur right it does go far too fast. Hope Emmy makes a speedy recovery x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, holly forgot to mention Murphy passed his puppy class! Ha ha


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well done clever Murphy  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are gorgeous. The dogs are so lucky, having each other to play with, and so are the humans, fewer vet bills and built in sitters. If only every puppy could live next to a littermate.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Also helped a lot with the biting phase! I didn't have to teach him as Emmy did all the hard work for me! They are being kept apart for a few days as Emmy has lady bites done  and it's hell! Suddenly realise how much energy they expend together! It's ideal situation as I would never have got two together myself (lots of work!!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the one with Murphy and the mallard!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh that's his face when I was painting the fence and not playing! You can read his expression "I'm soooo sad cuz no one will play with me" It's his favourite toy! Cockapoos They are such little characters aren't they?! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Put this is the wrong thread....

Not been on for a bit, although I know holly has been, thought I'd throw a few more pics of Murphy from more recent times, 
As I write this he is currently playing/savagely torturing a bee that can't fly!






















































I had a REALLY good one of him, but upon closer inspection I noticed he was showing me a bit more than I wanted!

Would be good to see Josie an any other if his brothers and sisters and how they have grown?


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Took this one tonight and had to put it on, he is defo smilin!


----------



## sonkaldebi (Jan 22, 2014)

Its good to see murphy and emmy doing really well  Josie is still doing amazing and very very active haha it takes a very long walk to calm her down now lol here is the latest pic i have of her. My daughter has most of the pics on her iPad lol


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Is Josie starting to lose her white markings too? 
Murph is slowly losing his on his chest I think......


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay!! Soooo good to hear how Josie is getting on, More pics please! She looks fab, I find it so hard to get a good pic with him being black! I always find it so interesting how different the energy levels are in pups from the same litter,Murphy's quite happy not having a walk everyday but Emmys a doodle dasher! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonkaldebi (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes her white marks are going as well lol very faded now  yes being black they are a pain to get a good picture of lol from about 6 Josie just gives me abuse till its time for her walk lol. Here is a pic from last night


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

They are very similar! Here's Murphy's begin face.....


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh pretty girl! Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

